# ~*Mother By Day, Lauver By Night*~ Tutorial



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi dawls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Another tutorial, hope you likey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's what were doing:

**Mother By Day**




**Lauver By Night**





What you'll need:




Items that I forgot in pic: Large Shader Brush, Vanilla p/m, Happening Gal l/g 

Bare Face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Take your concealor brush and dab some FR e/c on it, apply it all around eye area





With the same brush, grab some concealor and apply it to any shadows on the face and on places that need covering 





You should have this





Shake up your Blot Powder, grab your powder brush and dab in on the lid and apply it all over your face





Now grab your 266 and put some Walnut BS on it. Start at the tip on your brow and in short strokes, fill in the entire area.





You bows should look something like this when you’re done.





Now grab your same concealor brush and dab a bit of paint on there.  Spread it all over lid and up to your brow bone.  





Next, grab your Large Shader Brush and pick up some  Shroom.  Apply all over brow bone and into tear duct area. 





Clean off your concealor brush and grab some Fushia Perfect CCB and apply it to eye lids. You should have this.





Next, get out your 242 brush and on the lid of Pink Bronze p/m, put some on your brush.  Doing it this way helps control how much you pick up.  Don’t forget to “tap” off the excess!





Pat the pigment on your lid from lash line to crease.  Don’t cover the entire lid, 2/3’s of the lid is all you need.  It should look something like this.





Now flip your 242 over and grab some Cranberry, again tapping off the excess.  Apply it to the outer 3rd of your lid slightly overlapping the Pink Bronze.  





Keep overlapping the Pink Bronze and Cranberry until it looks well blended.  Both eyes should look something like this now.





Next, grab your 266 and pick up some Sketch, tap.  Position the brush so it’s lined up with your lower lash line and make a line like so. Doing this helps as a guide in shaping your outer <.





Still with brush 266, line the eye to the middle of your lash line.  It should look something like this.





Now grab your 217 and pick up some Nocturnelle. Position the brush right on your outer <, right on the line your created with your 266. Keeping the shape of the v, add more color to the crease but don’t go all the way to the inner v, just slightly.





Unblended.





Next, wipe off your 217 onto a clean towel and pick up some more Cranberry.  Add color to inner crease just slightly overlapping Nocturnelle.  





Unblended.





Next, get out your 224 and pick up some Vanilla p/m. Place the brush at your brow bone and blend right where the seams of the colors are.  Make sure everything is well blended.





All blended.





Next, get your 219 and pick up some Sketch. Place the brush right in your crease and make a < with the 219 making sure to pack in the color.  





You should have this.





Grab your 224 and pick up more Sketch. Starting from the outer <, blend lightly into the crease to darken the color.





You should have this once finished.





Ok, almost done!  Get your 242 and wipe off the left over color from before and pick up a bit of Melon.





Pat it lightly right in the middle of your lid, like so.





You should have this now.





Next, get your 266 again and pick up some Sketch for the last time.  Line the rest of your eye. (I didn’t do this before because I was going to put another color on the inner lash line but then decided, one color looked best.  *This step is optional.  You can either use one color or two, totally up to you!





Both eyes should look like this when you’re done.





Almost there!  Grab your e/l brush or your 266 and dip it into some Blacktrack f/l.





Line the eye like so.





Now for the wing.  Position the 266 right at lash line and make a slight line.  Finish the top of the wing by bringing the brush across the top of the line to meet the line on the eye.  Once you’re all done, the liner part should look something like this.





Curl those lashes!





Line your upper tightline with liquid e/l.





Add mascara to your upper lashes starting from the base, wiggle the brush upwards though your lashes.  Add some mascara to the lower lashes as well. 





Grab your e/l pencil and line your waterline.





Both eyes should look like this once you’re all done.









Next, grab your 188 and load it up with Shimpagne MSF.





Starting for the top of the apples of your cheeks, drag the brush up towards your temples like this.





Bridge of your nose.





And your jaw line.





Now with the same 188 brush, pick up your favorite blush and make a fishy face.  Drag the brush form the apples of your cheeks towards your temples, like this.





Lastly, your lips.  Put some Adventuresome l/g on those puckers.





Dab your index finger into the lid of Melon.





Dab your finger right in the middle of your lips like this.





Blot those babies together!





Wallah, here’s the finish product!!





Now, if your want to turn this look into a “night” time look it’s really simple.  All you need to do it get your 224, dab it in some Black Tied and position the brush right at the outer <.





Blend the Black into the crease until it looks well blended, like so. (NO FLASH)




FLASH





To make it even more dramatic, put some dark lippie on.  I used Happening Gal l/g, I love this stuff!!





And now it’s time to go out!!!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks for the tut!!!love it so much!!!


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow! This is great, I love love love it!
Thank you


----------



## Jayne (Mar 31, 2007)

great tut & gorgeous result !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks


----------



## boudoir (Mar 31, 2007)

Great Tut! You make it look so easy! If only...


----------



## kattpl (Mar 31, 2007)

love it!!! Thanks!!

Kath


----------



## linkas (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks 4 the tut!! Pretty!!!!!!!! Wow!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 31, 2007)

Your tutorials are always awesome, you make everystep look so easy! I love recreating your looks!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 31, 2007)

I love this look.  Thanks for the breakdown.


----------



## callmestella (Mar 31, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## vina (Mar 31, 2007)

Thank you! you broke down the steps great.  I totally have to try this!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks luvly's


----------



## mkupsusie (Mar 31, 2007)

Sooooooooooooo pretty! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## msmack (Mar 31, 2007)

2 very beautiful looks on 1 very beautiful face! thanks!


----------



## pink_candy (Mar 31, 2007)

ur beautiful!
thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 31, 2007)

OooOoo, you mave such perfect features and apply your makeup so nicely! I love your tuts and FOTD's! This is so pretty as always!


----------



## chucklie1 (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh thats awesome!!! What an inspiration you are! Im out to buy more MAC as i cant wait to try your day look out!
BTW your blending is immaculate! Thanks for such an easy to follow tut!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Mar 31, 2007)

You look so pretty!! I think I'm going to try this tonight!!


----------



## *MoMay06* (Mar 31, 2007)

Great tut and beautiful outcome!


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 31, 2007)

great tut! day to night looks always confused me.. lol.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 31, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## ..kels* (Apr 1, 2007)

yay! thank you so so much!! i love this look.


----------



## MacMickey (Apr 1, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_yay! thank you so so much!! i love this look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Your welcome


----------



## breathless (Apr 1, 2007)

ooooooooo! how lovely! i love your tuts =] you're fantastic =]


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh wow! Thanks for such a detailed tut! love the color combo!


----------



## mia88 (Apr 1, 2007)

This is a great tutorial! Thanks so much for it, will have to buy and try some of the colours you used


----------



## colorito (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, awesome tutorial! I'm going to try this sometime.


----------



## n_c (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow!!! that was a great tut, so detailed, thanks!


----------



## Pretty (Apr 1, 2007)

lovvvvvvvvve-lay!


----------



## Emmi (Apr 1, 2007)

Love it!!!


----------



## user79 (Apr 1, 2007)

Great tut!


----------



## linzbyrd (Apr 1, 2007)

Excellent tutorial!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Apr 1, 2007)

omg, gorgeous! thanks for the tut, you have some great tips. ;o


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone


----------



## Midgard (Apr 2, 2007)

Great! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Simi (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, great tuotial. Thank you for posting. It will help from day time to night time.


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 2, 2007)

i wish i had your brows and freckles!!!


----------



## aziza (Apr 3, 2007)

Oooh yay!!! I love the way you do your outer v. I can never get that right. I'm going to try this! Thank you!


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 3, 2007)

lovely! Pink Bronze + Cranberry make a great combo! must try


----------



## Kels823 (Apr 3, 2007)

Cant see the pix now....


----------



## clocked (Apr 4, 2007)

you look so cute and lovely! thanks for the tutorial


----------



## missymaricel (Apr 5, 2007)

I love it! Thanks for the tutorial!!!


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 5, 2007)

I love your tutorials, it's SO much fun to watch. I have learned so much from you, I cannot thank you enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look so beautiful btw


----------



## Coqui (Apr 8, 2007)

AWESOME!!! I need to copy your look. Btw, your Tattoo looks awesome aswell, how big is it?


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Coqui* 

 
_AWESOME!!! I need to copy your look. Btw, your Tattoo looks awesome aswell, how big is it?_

 
Thanks hun!  My tattoo is from the middle of my upper back accross to my left shoulder.  There's a picture of it in the say cheese section somewhere.


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

i love ur tats!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 14, 2007)

i love your tuts and color combos.. i think your freckles make them look even more gorgeous!


----------



## justlikeheaven (Apr 14, 2007)

It's amazing ! Your eyes are incredible ! 

And what about your brows ...


Please do some tuts again !!


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Apr 15, 2007)

OMG you do such an excellent job! I swear everything you do looks fab on you!!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Your Tut Is Brilliant!  Your Step By Step Breakdown Is So Wonderful And So Easy To Follow!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone!  You guys definitely inspire me to keep trying!  Thanks! :loveya:


----------



## User49 (Apr 23, 2007)

I love this! Your so pretty! You remind me of Jasmine from Aladdin!


----------



## triccc (Apr 23, 2007)

I Love this! Thank you so much for the tutorial!


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 23, 2007)

very pretty tutorial


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 23, 2007)

ugh, you are really really talented.


and gorgeous too


damn you!!

kidding


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 24, 2007)

so gorgeous!


----------



## mystikgarden (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you for the tut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are so pretty and I LOVE your brows and the shape of your eyes!!


----------



## Pirate (May 5, 2007)

Thanks! I love this look, its absolutely gorgeous.
What eyelash curler is that?


----------



## Karen_B (May 6, 2007)

How pretty!


----------



## kayluv (Sep 24, 2007)

I don' t know how I missed this one, but it is done beautifully!


----------



## jajababy (Sep 26, 2007)

I have to try this out! I love the updated night look. Great tut, thnx!


----------



## almmaaa (Sep 26, 2007)

Lovely as always!!!!!


----------



## nics1972 (Sep 28, 2007)

Love Love Love this tut !! Thank you !! You made it so easy to follow !! And its gorgeous too !! Have to try it..


----------



## MissFoxy (Sep 28, 2007)

What a wonderful job! you look so gorgeous.
I like your eyebrow


----------



## cocolette (Nov 8, 2007)

ooo i love the mum look!!


----------



## BarbaraM (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks 4 the tut
i love your make up!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow!  I did this tut awhile ago and I'm still getting thanks for it.  That's awesome!!!  Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## Lndsy (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you!!  There may be hope for me and pink bronze yet!


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 26, 2008)

Can I steal your eyebrows? I'll take very good care of them!!!

Yet another tutorial I need to try. I end up playing with other colors since it always seems like I never have "all" of the colors needed for a full tutorial but oh well


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------



## Punky79 (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow this is stunning!!     I'm going to try this on Saturday night.

I love the detail of the tut and the tip for the outer v.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 19, 2008)

very very pretty.. i love the tut


----------



## amity (Aug 26, 2008)

it took me so long to find this tutorial again....

I LOVE IT SO MUCH. seriously, its perfect. 





 thankkk youuu


----------



## OohJeannie (Aug 26, 2008)

I LOVE IT!!! Thank you


----------



## Navessa (Aug 27, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!

excellent tut!  you do fabulous work!


----------



## MareMare (Sep 20, 2008)

SO hot!


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 20, 2008)

Loves it! Thank you


----------



## kittykit (Sep 21, 2008)

Hoooot!!! Thank you for the tut


----------

